# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kurs për gjuhën Franceze në Kosovë?

## Marijuana85

Pershendetje !!
doja ta di a ka kurs ne gjuhe franqeze ne Kosove ??
e di  se ka per gjuhe angleze( normal) italisht e per gjermanisht, por nuk kam  degjuar per frengjisht , a din kush ??

respekt
Marijuana85

----------


## AVICENNA

> Pershendetje !!
> doja ta di a ka kurs ne gjuhe franqeze ne Kosove ??
> e di  se ka per gjuhe angleze( normal) italisht e per gjermanisht, por nuk kam  degjuar per frengjisht , a din kush ??
> 
> respekt
> Marijuana85




Shko te katedra e gjuhes frenge ne fakultet pyet ata sigurisht qe dine te gjitha infot per kete ,sa e di une aty jane mbajt disa kurse edhe per qytetar me nje pages t vogel ,sjam shume i sigurt ,

mirembetesh

----------


## wittstar

Pergjigjen direkte t'a ka dhene ky me lart.
Meqense interesohesh per gjuhen frenge mendoj se mund te te sherbej ky informacion me poshte.Eshte link i nje website francez me funksion mesimdheninen e frengjishtes:
http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/enseigner..._apprendre.php

gjithashtu shih:http://www.rfi.fr
Aty ke lajme te lehtesuara per njerrez qe jane ende ne nivele jo te avancuara te gjuhes.
Plus kesaj per kurse frengjishteje ne Kosove mund te pyesesh ne adresen email te Radio France Internacional/shqip: redaksia.shqipe@rfi.fr
Po ke ndonje pyetje tjeter lere nje shenim ne kete faqe forumi.

Good luck

----------


## Marijuana85

avicenna e wittstar ; shume flm per postimet e juaja ...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Qendi

> Pershendetje !!
> doja ta di a ka kurs ne gjuhe franqeze ne Kosove ??
> e di se ka per gjuhe angleze( normal) italisht e per gjermanisht, por nuk kam degjuar per frengjisht , a din kush ??


- Nuk di saktesisht , diku ne Prizren është kursi per gjuhë : Gjermani , Angleze , Franceze.
Per me shumë e ke lajmrimin ne TVOpinion.

----------


## Marijuana85

:shkelje syri:  faleminderit Qendi 
kalo bukur

----------


## AVICENNA

keto dite do filloj te mbahet ,ashtu siq te thash ne katedren e gjhes frenge ne UP.lajmrohu,per studenta qmimet jone te lira si kame degjuar!   

Suksese

----------


## Gimi3

> Pershendetje !!
> doja ta di a ka kurs ne gjuhe franqeze ne Kosove ??
> e di  se ka per gjuhe angleze( normal) italisht e per gjermanisht, por nuk kam  degjuar per frengjisht , a din kush ??
> 
> respekt
> Marijuana85


Ne Prishtine , ne mesin e gjuheve qe i permende ne te cilat mbahen kurse , ka edhe kurse te Gjuhes Frenge , meqenese jam student ne Fakultetin Filologjik - Departamenti Gjuhe Dhe Let. Angleze , gjuhe te dyte une zgjodha gjuhen frenge ( me pelqen shume gjuha frenge ) , ne kohen kur mbanim ligjeratat , neper zyret e departamentit te gjuhes frenge ishin edhe kurset qe mbaheshin.

Tani dua te shtroj nje pyetje  :perqeshje:  pak shaka pak kurreshtje

Ke ndermend te japesh kurse ne gjuhen frenge ne Kosove ?

----------


## Marijuana85

> Ne Prishtine , ne mesin e gjuheve qe i permende ne te cilat mbahen kurse , ka edhe kurse te Gjuhes Frenge , meqenese jam student ne Fakultetin Filologjik - Departamenti Gjuhe Dhe Let. Angleze , gjuhe te dyte une zgjodha gjuhen frenge ( me pelqen shume gjuha frenge ) , ne kohen kur mbanim ligjeratat , neper zyret e departamentit te gjuhes frenge ishin edhe kurset qe mbaheshin.
> 
> Tani dua te shtroj nje pyetje  pak shaka pak kurreshtje
> 
> Ke ndermend te japesh kurse ne gjuhen frenge ne Kosove ?


pershendetje Gimi3, 
ja pergjegja ime: jo, por nuk eshte ideje e keqe !! , a do te behesh nxens i jem a ?  :perqeshje:  
jo jo  e kam pas thjesht ta dij, per informat, nese me bjen puna te marona me naj nje qe eshte ne kosove .... 
ja pra flm shume shume per postimet e juaja ...

----------


## Gimi3

> pershendetje Gimi3, 
> , a do te behesh nxens i jem a ?  
> ja pra flm shume shume per postimet e juaja ...


Pershendetje *Marijuana85* ,

Kenaqesia do te ishte e imja , te tregova me siper me pelqen gjuha frenge , 
kam bindjen qe sjam edhe aq nxenes i keq , ta tregoj edhe deftesen e notave & sjelljeve te mia ... mendoj se kjo do te jete mjaft bindese me qellim qe te me pranoni si nxenesi juaj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marijuana85

> Pershendetje *Marijuana85* ,
> 
> Kenaqesia do te ishte e imja , te tregova me siper me pelqen gjuha frenge , 
> kam bindjen qe sjam edhe aq nxenes i keq , ta tregoj edhe deftesen e notave & sjelljeve te mia ... mendoj se kjo do te jete mjaft bindese me qellim qe te me pranoni si nxenesi juaj


Pershendetje *Gimi3*, 

Po te besoj se je nxenes i mire  :shkelje syri:  , te pranoj   :perqeshje:  
Po e bejm  nje "deal", ti me meson Shqip e une ty gjuhen Frenge , haha

----------


## Gimi3

> Pershendetje *Gimi3*, 
> 
> Po te besoj se je nxenes i mire , te pranoj  
> Po e bejm  nje "deal", ti me meson Shqip e une ty gjuhen Frenge , haha


ska probl. me rendesi te ndihmojme njeri-tjetrin per gjerat qe deshirojme ti perfeksionojme  :perqeshje: 

Kur mund t'ia fillojme ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marijuana85

> Kur mund t'ia fillojme ?


Kur duash  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shazi

miredita a din kush se a ka  ndonje forum te shqipetareve ne france ose nje site qe  te kemi komunikim me njeri tjetrin ju faleminderit dino france me ktheni pergjogje

----------

